# A small favour please...



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all, I was just wondering if you all would be able to keep my boy in your thoughts today. This is Masterpeice ~ "Apache" he is my 11 year old Arab sabino stallion and the other love of my life. He was the 1st foal I had and we have basically grown up together. After a lot of thinking I decided to have him gelded (nuetered) for his own benefit and mine too. The risks are a little higher with an older stallion. So I was wondering if you would keep him in your thoughts today. Thank you for reading this and I do appreciate it. Ash the worried Mom.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

AW, he is beautiful! I will be thinking of him today and hoping everything goes smoothly


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Both of you will be in my thoughts and prayers today...please let us know how things go.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Thinking of you & gorgeous Apache.
Don't forget to update us with good news & more pics


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow is he gorgeous!!!! I will certainly be thinking of yall and praying for a safe and quick recovery process!!!!


Keep us posted.

Tiffany


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous boy! I will be keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

What a gorgeous stallion Apache is!!! Let us know how he does, I will be thinking about you both today. Hope it goes smooth for your boy!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He is an impressive looking boy. I am sure he will be fine but Good luck!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way. He's a gorgeous horse!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Ash
he is in my thoughts ....He is stunning!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is so prettty. It is only natural to worry. Thoughs and prayers going your way.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Positive thoughts coming your way from CA!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Keeping both of you in our thoughts and prayers..... Hes stunning.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Sending good thoughts to you and you boy...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a beautiful boy! Thoughts and prayers with you both today.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY he is in my thoughts and prayers. I lost the love of my life 2 1/2 years ago. He was an arab (grandson of Ferzon). I had had him since he was 18 months. He was almost 31 years old. He was my partner, my best friend and I miss him terribly every single day. Your boy is beautiful!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

gold4me said:


> ABSOLUTELY he is in my thoughts and prayers. I lost the love of my life 2 1/2 years ago. He was an arab (grandson of Ferzon). I had had him since he was 18 months. He was almost 31 years old. He was my partner, my best friend and I miss him terribly every single day. Your boy is beautiful!


Aww that brought tears to my eyes. I understand the relationship fully. This boy is a grandson of Bey Shah. 

Thank you very much to you all for your thoughts and prayers. I appreciate it so much! I know how powerful all of our good wishes combined can be. Again, thank you so much. I am off but will be in a bit later. Hugs to you all, thanks. Ash


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy. Of course you and Apache will be in my thoughts and prayers. BTW, I had an Apache also...... she was a springer/lab mix and was the dog that grew up with my kids. Had her from 6 weeks to almost 15 years old. And still miss her so.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow - that guy is so handsome. He will be in my thoughts and prayers - I am sure everything will go well, but we all know the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ash said:


> Hi all, I was just wondering if you all would be able to keep my boy in your thoughts today. This is Masterpeice ~ "Apache" he is my 11 year old Arab sabino stallion and the other love of my life. He was the 1st foal I had and we have basically grown up together. After a lot of thinking I decided to have him gelded (nuetered) for his own benefit and mine too. The risks are a little higher with an older stallion. So I was wondering if you would keep him in your thoughts today. Thank you for reading this and I do appreciate it. Ash the worried Mom.


Apache is glamorous. I hope all goes well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How beautiful! I love all animals and will certainly keep this precious guy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Apache is a stunning animal. I love his facial markings it is filled with beauty, power and grace.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous and is in my prayers today! Let us know!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He is a fabulous looking horse! Sendig positive thoughts for him today.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You are an impressive looking pair, Ash and Apache. Positive thoughts coming from me too.

:wave:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Dear "Ash the worried Mom",
He'll do fine. Positive thoughts coming your way. Keep us updated.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

So we are all done. The new vet was actually very nice thats part of what had me worried. He used 2 seditives mixed (Rompin and one that I could not say nevermind spell) which helped him to go out and pretty quick. In the past he has been difficult to sedate so I was most relieved. Some vets use only one type (usually Ace) thats when you will see the horses all sweaty as it works there 1st but fades as you go down body towards the backend, which was where we needed it. He also used a med to freeze the testicles to make it more confortable when he "wakes up" He did very well and barely flinched through the slits, cuts and clamps. I was actually surprised he woke up and looked at me funny and went to eat the hay he had in his stall. So he seems fine so far. I feel better because the vet said at the rate he is dripping blood he could go like that for hours even a day and be fine. The bleeding was my main concern. So now I keeping him quiet but he seems ok. Thanks all for your thoughts, prayers and wishes. I felt soooo much better. Hugs Ash


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

So glad it went well!! He is soooo beautiful!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Ash:
Let me first say that your boy is totally gorgeous, you should be very proud of him. We started our farm out years ago with Arabians. My first mare was out of EW Sabask (Bask x Sabellino). She was my love, and I lost her to double laminitis when she was just 6 years old. 
Being a breeding farm, we've had our fair share of castrations done. So, I totally understand your concerns, especially for an older stallion. My only suggestions would be to keep the incision site as clean as possible, during the first few days after surgery. It is now coming upon fly season, and flies love a fresh wound. Secondly,... use your nose! There's going to be swelling (it may look like he has a balloon between his legs), and there will be significant drainage. If you smell a very foul odor emitting from the drainage site, contact your vet right away. And, thirdly, .... If he is to be housed with mares, remember.... the ampulla is not removed during castration & he can potentially settle a mare for up to one month after surgery. After one month the stored sperm is no longer viable. 
Things should go fine, and normally do. Keep us updated, and try not to worry. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks TPF! He is still dripping blood but not too much. He seems confortable so all is well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ash,
He is gorgeous and looks like the sweetest horse. Thank goodness everything went well and keeping good thoughts for the rest of the recovery. I love horses and wish I could have one.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Glad to hear all went well. I know he will get the best and loving care from you.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He is GORGEOUS!!! I wish I could show horses again...but I'm too into the dogs!! 
I think you made the right choice...it must hurt in some odd way..


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww He sure is GORGEOUS!!! 

Prayers and good thoughts heading your way!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad to hear that things went well...hope that the recovery goes smoothly and he is back to himself in no time.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ash, Just saw your post. What a stunning boy you have! I'm so glad that all went well so far, and will be keeping Apache and you in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us all updated.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, he is Gorgeous. I'm sure everything will turn out OK! Good luck!


----------



## StaceyLeigh (May 18, 2008)

What a pretty boy! My prayers are with him!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Good thoughts coming your way Ash! He's beautiful.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Good news, Ash, I've been thinking about you all afternoon. You chose a good time of year to have it done, too. Not so hot, no flies yet... 

He is absolutely gorgeous!





Ash said:


> So we are all done. The new vet was actually very nice thats part of what had me worried. He used 2 seditives mixed (Rompin and one that I could not say nevermind spell) which helped him to go out and pretty quick. In the past he has been difficult to sedate so I was most relieved. Some vets use only one type (usually Ace) thats when you will see the horses all sweaty as it works there 1st but fades as you go down body towards the backend, which was where we needed it. He also used a med to freeze the testicles to make it more confortable when he "wakes up" He did very well and barely flinched through the slits, cuts and clamps. I was actually surprised he woke up and looked at me funny and went to eat the hay he had in his stall. So he seems fine so far. I feel better because the vet said at the rate he is dripping blood he could go like that for hours even a day and be fine. The bleeding was my main concern. So now I keeping him quiet but he seems ok. Thanks all for your thoughts, prayers and wishes. I felt soooo much better. Hugs Ash


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Ash said:


> Thanks TPF! He is still dripping blood but not too much. He seems confortable so all is well.


That's great! Glad to hear all went well. I know you are relieved.
He'll be feeling even better tomorrow, I'm sure.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just read this he is beautiful and I'm glad everything turned out good. Thinking of you and Apache


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Glad he is ok. Sounds like you have a great vet.

Take it easy Apache!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Phewww all is well this afternoon. A little swollen but thats to be expected right. Cleaned his stall and was in total shock when I took him out of the barn and had no big stud show!! Didn't even call to the mares that were close by, I am stunned to say the least. Eating just fine and doesn't seem like he is in any pain. Thank you all again for your well wishes :You_Rock_:dblthumb2:thanks::thanks::thanks:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What relief you must feel! I'm glad he's doing so well after surgery!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's great! Here's to Apache!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!! Glad to hear all went well


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad that everything went well for you and your boy


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad to hear that everything went well for him. I didn't know that it could affect him so quickly!


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

Ash,
I'm glad to hear that everything turned out fine. I just read your post. Apache is just beautiful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is there a huge difference in Apache? Is he doing well?


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Awww..so happy your boy made out well, sorry I didnt see this yesterday.
He is one very handsome boy.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is there a huge difference in Apache? Is he doing well?


He is doing well. Recovering well and seems to be feeling really good. There is a moderate diffrence in him. He is not so eager to announce when he comes out of the barn, goes into his pen to eat not go see the mares also he is not pacing the fence soooo much. I am hoping it keeps changing like that. In a few weeks I will be able to put a girl in with him. So I am sure he will be VERY happy. Thanks all!!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

He is gorgeous! I think you made an excellent decision and I'm so glad he's doing so well! HOORAY

Sarah


----------

